# DIY vivarium project



## Mantis Life (Mar 22, 2017)

Hey, I just wanted to show everyone a fun and simple way to create a natural vivarium for your mantids. They need more than just a cup with a popsicle stick for a home. 

Materials used: exo-terra nano tanks (2)8x8x12" nano talls and (1)8x8x8" nano(good for small species or nymphs), great stuff expanding foam, aquarium safe silicone, peat moss/coco fiber/bark mix, hydro balls, weed stopper mesh, 3/4" pvc pipe with a notch for draining access water, hot glue gun, plants and eventually you'd want to add springtails, dead leaves and isopods to act as a clean up crew.


----------



## Mantis Life (Mar 22, 2017)

No idea what happened with the order of the pictures and why there's multiple ones. Wont let me fix it, sorry.


----------



## Mantis Life (Mar 22, 2017)

You have to scroll from the bottom up to see it in order :/

Here's a video showing the foaming process: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZeuzHJvaVUI


----------



## Teamonger (Mar 22, 2017)

Great little habitats! I've been dying to try out this method with my gecko's cage for a while now! Still gathering and processing bark and the like for that project. I have a few less spectacular habitats made up for my mantis friends one in a 12x12x12 exo terra but I'm in the process of building a few custom ones as well.


----------



## Logan_123 (Mar 22, 2017)

You should make a video of you pitting the plants is as well ( if you make another tank like this)


----------



## Mantis Life (Mar 22, 2017)

Thank you! I filmed the process with my gopro but i've just been lagging on the video. I'd recommend hot gluing the black mesh to the sides so it doesn't slip and drop a bunch of dirt into the rocks(I learned the hard way)

12x12x12" would make an excellent bio viv, more room for bigger plants and branches. I'm still trying to finish up my 12x12x18" for my orchid mantis. Once you make one, you get all inspired to make more. Post your progress!


----------



## Rydiante (Mar 23, 2017)

Those look amazing! I want to make something similar for my ghost mantis!


----------



## Zeppy44 (Mar 24, 2017)

Nice very nice!


----------

